# 3500 Calorie Diet Critique



## GS8 (Apr 13, 2012)

20 year old Male, 6'1 height, 162 lbs weight. Aim is to lean bulk.

Porridge oats 80g + 400ml full fat milk

560kcal/ Carb 67/ Pro 22.5/ Fat 20.5

5 medium eggs scrambled

350kcal/ Carb 0/ Pro 30/ Fat 25

100g peanuts

594kcal/ Carb 13.7/ Pro 27.5/ Fat 46.2

100g fish + 100g pasta

450kcal/ Carb 30/ Pro 23/ Fat 25

200g chicken + 100g pasta

350kcal/ Carb 30/ Pro 50 / Fat 3

Mass gain shake :500ml milk + 2 scoops whey + 100g oats

913kcal/ Carb 98 / Pro 66 / Fat 30

Total: Kcal 3220 / Carb 239 / Pro 218 / Fat 150

(Totals may not add up due to some rounding, but difference is negligible)

The remaining 300ish calories comes from fruit/veg that I add to meals or another ingredient in the mass gain shake.

Is this a well rounded bulking diet?

Are there too many fats and not enough carbs?


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

diets fine mate should gain on that

fats isnt too bad just adjust accordingly depending on how you look in the mirror in a month or 2!


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

probs be better off lowering the fat for carbs instead, but its going to make a minimal difference (to around 80g fats)


----------

